# We've made it, We are a foster home for GR's



## HoldentheGolden (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations, now remember, ........................ 
foster failure only means one less foster home for a needy dog. LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Retriever*

Retriever

Congrats to you all becoming a foster family!! 
Let us know if you meet Amelia, what you think!!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats! That's very exciting!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, looking forward to seeing pictures of your fosters, hearing all about them, and what you think of the experience.


----------



## Retriever123 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good Morning All,

We did meet Amelia on Saturday, she is very overweight. When they picked her up she weighed 166lbs, this is not a typo, she did weigh 166#. Her foster mom has gotten her down to 124# and she does need to lose quite a bit more. The meeting did not go well with Maya my 4 month old and Amelia, Amelia made it known to Maya that she was the alpha dog immediately by taking the toy she had in her mouth and growled at her, so Maya hid the rest of the time she was there. So needless to say we will not be adopting Amelia. I feel very sad about this, I cannot believe that someone could let her get that big, I also feel sad that we will not be adopting her, I have to make Maya my first priority. I think that Amelia needs to be in a home where she is the only dog, she needs alot of attention. Well that was our first encounter with a rescue, but I hope not the last. 

Our training to become a foster home will be September 18th and we are looking forward to that. We also will be adopting one of our foster dogs, hopefully I will have good judgement in adopting one of them.

Thanks to all that answered my post.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sorry it didnt work out for your first foster. I have had several foster pups that did not stay in my home for more than 24 hours. They didnt get along with my dogs or my dogs didnt like them. Some dogs do better in only homes or homes with only one dog. And you have to do what is right for both dogs. Nothing wrong in that. 

I cant believe that the dog was so big but sounds like the foster mom Amelia was with is doing a great job in getting weight off of her. 

Good luck in finding another foster. Just remember the first foster might not be the right one to adopt. I adopted the first one but she was an abuse case that I knew she would be really hard to adopt. But after that several came thru my home finding new homes right away.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

HOORAY AND CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just got approved to adopt from Goldheart and join you in excitment!


----------

